# Ticks off of goats



## gina

I was wondering, what do people use to keep the ticks and mosquitoes off of your goats when you are out hiking and camping?


----------



## Nanno

I put flea/tick collars on my goats to guard against ticks. They work great! I haven't had any problem with them chewing on each other's, but sometimes they do yank them off in the brush. I haven't had any ticks on my goats since I started using the collars. I haven't had problems with mosquitos, so not sure what you'd do about those.


----------



## gina

Wow never thought of that. Do get the ones for like a large dog?
Have you ever thought of trying or know of anyone who used those flea + tick drops you put between the dogs shoulder blades and just above their tail. It soaks into the dog and no ticks. I have used them on my dogs but did not know if it would be good for a goat.


----------



## idahonancy

I use an spray that is for horses or dogs. Last for 1 month after it is applied. The goats don't like to get sprayed but I talk them through it. My brand is called "Zonk" insect spray.


----------



## gina

Well at least I have some ideas on how to keep him from bringing ticks home.
I will see if there is any Zonk around here.
Thanks


----------



## Nanno

Yeah, large dog size tick collars work good for Cuzco, medium tick collars for the does, and puppy tick collars for the babies. They've worked really well for Cuzco for years and years. I thought I'd try one after he came in from the pasture covered in wood ticks. He must have had about 20 attached under his belly, between his hind legs, and in his armpits. I pulled them all off, and within a couple of days he was just as bad again. So I installed a flea/tick collar and he never got another tick on him all summer. I always put one on him sometime in May and leave it there till the end of July or so. I thought maybe it wouldn't work with multiple goats since they might try to chew them off each other, but so far I haven't had a problem. Just the occasional collar that gets lost in the scrub oak or on a barbed wire fence. In the past, when Cuzco wandered more, I would punch a hole in the collar and insert a Chicago screw to keep the collar in place better. It worked well.


----------



## gina

Wow that is amazing. We have ticks that cover the deer around here and love anything else they can get hooked on.


----------



## gina

By the way how do you get your picture of your goat to show with your posts?


----------

